# Stay away from Doctors! (on the lighter side)



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

#1. 
a. The number of physicians in the U.S is 700,000. 
b. Accidental deaths caused by Physicians per year is 120,000. 
c. Accidental deaths per physician is 0.171. (U.S. Dept of Health & Human Services)

#2 
a. The number of gun owners in the U.S. is 80,000,000. 
b. The number of accidental gun deaths per year (all age groups) is 1,500. 
c. The number of accidental deaths per gun owner is .0000188.

Statistically, doctors are approximately 9,000 times more dangerous than gun owners.

FACT: NOT EVERYONE HAS A GUN, BUT ALMOST EVERYONE HAS A DOCTOR.

NOTE: Please alert your friends to this alarming threat. We must ban doctors before this gets out of hand. In the interest of public health I have withheld the statistics on lawyers for fear that the shock could cause people to seek risky medical attention.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Good One!!!!!!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Chris P, I recently read the same information but don't remember the publication. You should post where the information came from so proper credit can be given. I think it came from the North American Hunting Club magazine or the NRA magazine.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

The lighter side..... Who cares where it came from!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)




----------

